# Radio recomendation.?



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I am planning to install a replacement / new radio in my 72 GTO. Looking for stock design that doesn't require cutting the metal behind the dash. I found a number of possible models to fit, however the reviews on these radios seem all over the map, classic sound, retro sound etc...

Has anyone had any experience with the replacement radios?

Thank you!


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

If you are looking for advanced features like blue tooth and satellite radio, retro sound is pretty good. Got 1 for a Road runner about 2 years ago. Road runners had this funny button lay out and retro sound was the only one who made a radio for it. The buttons were kinda cheap plastic looking but there was literally no alternative. The radio itself was great. The thing worked connecting to the phone the mic worked really well. We were pleased with it. Just the button quality was disappointing. 

Had the same brand on my camero. Buttons were much better quality but still not great. I did not opt for the advanced features like satelite or blue tooth this time. The funny thing is Then I got another one for the Pontiac and it was the same exact radio, just had a different sticker on the front that said pontiac instead of chevy. My gripe with it is was expensive for what it is and the AM lines that are printed on the clear plastic obstruct the view of when you try to tune the radio. I remember back in high school these 2 pole radios from kenwood being like 70 dollars. 

I went to Good Guys last weekend and there was this other brand that looked pretty good called "Out of sight Audio" But it uses blue tooth from your phone. So you have to fiddle with your phone to stream music. It is basically just a receiver that looks for a blue tooth connection and then when ti detects it it shuts off you car radio and takes control of the speakers and amp. You leave the exsisting radio in your car in place.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Send your original radio to Turnswitch. They will alter the internals and make it to your liking. Not exactly cheap, but worth it to me. I've already sent them the original radio's from my '62 SS and '64 SS. Had then converted to am/fm and the ability to play my ipod. Great job. You get back your original radio. Can't tell the difference. Have my '71 GTO radio boxed and ready to go. Just have to wait for the credit card to quit screaming. Checkout their website.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you !


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

11th Indian said:


> I am planning to install a replacement / new radio in my 72 GTO. Looking for stock design that doesn't require cutting the metal behind the dash. I found a number of possible models to fit, however the reviews on these radios seem all over the map, classic sound, retro sound etc...
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the replacement radios?
> 
> Thank you!


I have not been happy with the "off brand" receivers - retro or others.

I would recommend keeping the factory radio in the factory location and installing a new receiver in a stealth location (e.g. glovebox), under the dash, etc. and get much better quality and features for less money. Definitely spend the money on good speakers and an amplifier(s).


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

cij911 said:


> I have not been happy with the "off brand" receivers - retro or others.
> 
> I would recommend keeping the factory radio in the factory location and installing a new receiver in a stealth location (e.g. glovebox), under the dash, etc. and get much better quality and features for less money. Definitely spend the money on good speakers and an amplifier(s).


what issues did you have? I dont have the stock radio, but was looking for a basic unit to fill the dash opening - with a visible clock display, the stocker with a remote mount system is also a good idea....


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

11th Indian said:


> what issues did you have? I dont have the stock radio, but was looking for a basic unit to fill the dash opening - with a visible clock display, the stocker with a remote mount system is also a good idea....


I don't have any issues with the new head units - connect to phone perfectly, most have Apple Play if you have an iPhone, better quality outputs (RCAs), better internal amplifier if you choose to not get an external amplifier(s).

You should have no problem finding an original unit (for cheap) to put in the stock location.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Affordable original AM-PB radio upgraded with modern internals is the way to go. There are no bolt in aftermarket units with LED clocks that don't eliminate the center divider bar on a '68, '69, '70-72 dash. Have repaired quite a few dash frames where the radio area steel has been hacked on, recently used up the last repair pieces I'd cut out years ago out of heavily damaged dash assembly's, am preparing for a load of dashes to be remolded. Dash bezels are another thing. Many think since there is a repro dash bezel out there for '70-72's, that all is fine to go hacking on their original bezel  FWIW, the repro bezel doesn't cut it with many of us, so poorly made it has to have its own size appliqué. Have also replaced, or shipped out to replace, a BUNCH of original plastic shell ('69-72) glove boxes where previous owner hacked holes in the glovebox to mount a later model stereo. Similar deal with consoles, a near perfect '68 -72 console box is a very rare find, have plastic welded cutout holes in several, typically from wires being routed to remote control heads. There are many factory radio upgraders out there, Turnswitch is one. Just investigate what you'd like for speaker balance, front to back with a replacement dual cone speaker used in the front center & 4x10's in the back, or can replicate what so many of us did in the late '70's and have a basic stereo with balance between 2 speakers under the rear package tray.

Do agree with cij911's earlier topic post, I have never felt small speakers in the kick panels added much effect. One of my '71's is a factory no AC car & the '72 400 4spd Coupe is now being converted to factory non AC (lot of work). From years of experience with similar vehicles living in the heat, I prefer functional ventilation through the kick panels over them being blocked off. In those two cars, my I phone and a loose small Bluetooth speaker is all I care to have in the car. In the '71, have even removed the factory AM PB radio & gone back with a factory style block off plate.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting, and thanks for the information about the replacement dash bezels. My 72 non-air car already had the blank above the heater controls cut out and a set of cheap gauges installed. I was actually thinking of further modifying it to install higher quality but larger gauges. 

I may go with a internally modded stock radio, just looking for 2 channel with a usb port. That seems pretty basic these days. At least the metal behind the dash bezel is unmolested.

This is the first numbers matching car i ever had, its quite a conundrum.


----------



## Kjruhl (Jun 9, 2018)

Try these guys. I love this stereo. I have it in my 1965 GTO and nobody ever realizes it’s not an original

https://www.retromanufacturing.com/pages/radios


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a Custom Autosound radio in my 65 GTO. Basic radio - No Bluetooth nor Remote control. Works great and looks almost factory. Photo attached.


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently purchased the Redondo for my 69. Returned it three days later. Cheap crap from China, all plastic. The fitment was nowhere near what advertised, major gaps around the sides, and the GTO screen saver that goes on the lens was far too big.


----------

